# Renzi nuovo Premier. Dimissioni Letta 14 Febbraio 2014.



## admin (13 Febbraio 2014)

Domani, Venerdì 14 Febbraio 2014, Enrico Letta salirà al Quirinale e rassegnerà le dimissioni. Il nuovo Premier, Presidente del Consiglio, sarà Matteo Renzi, neo Segretario del Pd, il quale ha liquidato Letta affermando:"Serve un rilancio radicale. Correrò il rischio".


----------



## Aragorn (13 Febbraio 2014)

Quand'è stata l'ultima volta che il capo del governo è stato scelto dal popolo ?


----------



## Emanuele (13 Febbraio 2014)

Renzi: "Se vinco io mai più larghe intese" 20/10/2013


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2014)

Bene così. Speriamo che si bruci subito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Questa mossa non mi piace, sta facendo l'errore del tutto e subito.


----------



## andre (13 Febbraio 2014)

Uomo di straordinaria coerenza questo Renzi. Meno male che ho votato Civati alle primarie, se avessi votato questo tizio non me lo sarei mai perdonato.


----------



## Butcher (13 Febbraio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quand'è stata l'ultima volta che il capo del governo è stato scelto dal popolo ?



Shhhh.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Forza Italia prende sempre più consensi.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Uomo di straordinaria coerenza questo Renzi. Meno male che ho votato Civati alle primarie, se avessi votato questo tizio non me lo sarei mai perdonato.



Civati l'unico uomo di sinistra (o presunta tale) che oggi ha detto cose giuste e sensate. Grande.


----------



## Principe (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Forza Italia prende sempre più consensi.



Le Prossime elezioni le Vinciamo noi


----------



## Gre-No-Li (13 Febbraio 2014)

Renzi rischia un clamoroso autogol. Il governo combinerà poco e alle prossime elezioni vincerà di nuovo Berlusconi o chi per lui. Certo che la sinistra italiana prima sbaglia il rigore a porta vuota con Bersani e ora svirgola in difesa...


----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Il potere logora chi non ce l'ha..infatti Renzi era già logorato e avrà vita breve


----------



## smallball (13 Febbraio 2014)

Giornata molto triste...siamo allo sbando


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Febbraio 2014)

renzi non ha fatto nessun autogol.
era ben conscio di non poter vincere le elezioni, questa è la maniera più facile e veloce per approdare a palazzo chigi.
naturalmente da buon succedaneo di b. si rivelerà un inesorabile flop, ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ottimo, da delfino del PD a tonno nella tonnara dell'euro. Speriamo solo che si bruci senza riuscire a rapinarci.


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Febbraio 2014)

prevedo crisi isteriche dei comunisti e dei grillocomunisti, quando vedranno Silvio Berlusconi al Quirinale per le consultazioni.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Civati l'unico uomo di sinistra (o presunta tale) che oggi ha detto cose giuste e sensate. Grande.



.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Febbraio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Speriamo solo che si bruci senza riuscire a rapinarci.



in attesa di quale deus ex machina?


----------



## smallball (13 Febbraio 2014)

Fino a settembre 2015 non prevedo elezioni...fateli arrivare a meta' legislatura per la pensione


----------



## Gekyn (13 Febbraio 2014)

Renzi R.I.P.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Le Prossime elezioni le Vinciamo noi



Speriamo, ma Berlusconi non deve fare alleanze scriteriate ( vedi Casini).


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> in attesa di quale deus ex machina?


In attesa di qualcuno che magari faccia gli interessi italiani...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Febbraio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> In attesa di qualcuno che magari faccia gli interessi italiani...



e questo qualcuno chi dovrebbe essere?


----------



## Tobi (13 Febbraio 2014)

fino a quando rimarrebbe in carica?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> fino a quando rimarrebbe in carica?



Lui ha parlato di arrivare al 2018, vuole farsi tutta la legislatura in pratica, anche se mi sembra improbabile ce la faccia sul serio.


----------



## Doctore (13 Febbraio 2014)

Come fa a governare con la paura di essere infilzato da un momento all altro?


----------



## Tobi (13 Febbraio 2014)

2018? Assolutamente no! A governare ci deve andare uno votato dal popolo non un autocandidato! Mi puo star bene fino alla.scadenza del mandato Letta ma.oltre no.


----------



## Hammer (13 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Uomo di straordinaria coerenza questo Renzi. Meno male che ho votato Civati alle primarie, se avessi votato questo tizio non me lo sarei mai perdonato.



Non dirlo a me. Guarda, ho votato Civati nella speranza che Renzi non vincesse.


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Febbraio 2014)

si e' coltivato amicizie eccellenti sia a destra che a sinistra.

e' bravo con le parole.

sapra' anche governare ? 

non lo so' ..... mi consenta


e il papy e' ancora li....ma le 3 stelline grillacee cosa dicono di tutto questo casino ?


----------



## ale009 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quand'è stata l'ultima volta che il capo del governo è stato scelto dal popolo ?



Mai...il popolo italiano forma il parlamento non il governo..il parlamento attuale rispecchia le ultime elezioni


----------



## andre (13 Febbraio 2014)

ale009 ha scritto:


> Mai...il popolo italiano forma il parlamento non il governo..il parlamento attuale rispecchia le ultime elezioni


Chiunque voti, dato che le liste sono bloccate, vota il candidato premier, mica il parlamentare.


----------



## cris (13 Febbraio 2014)

pazzesco. coerenza -1000


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Febbraio 2014)

mazza ragazzi che commenti...non capisco...ma Renzi non era l'ultima possibilità? Aspettate il Messia?


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque non siamo mai contenti.
Per tantissima gente era colui che avrebbe sistemato le cose eh....


----------



## ale009 (14 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Chiunque voti, dato che le liste sono bloccate, vota il candidato premier, mica il parlamentare.



Siamo una repubblica parlamentare, liste o non liste il governo lo sceglie il capo dello stato in base alla coalizione che si è creata..è la base di diritto pubblico


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Cioè ma sto qua per mesi ha ripetuto fino alla nausea "io presidente del consiglio? Nel caso solo passando per i seggi, a me non piacciono questi giochi di spostare le pedine ecc ecc..." e mo bisogna essere pure contenti di ritrovarsi l'ennesimo voltafaccia chiacchierone?! Piccoli Silvio crescono...

Tra parentesi:

Il PD dice che è colpa del PD se l'Italia è ferma, quindi bisogna sostituire il governo del PD, affinché il PD possa fare quello che fino ad oggi il PD non ha fatto!!!

Il meraviglioso mondo del PD.


----------



## andre (14 Febbraio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Cioè ma sto qua per mesi ha ripetuto fino alla nausea "io presidente del consiglio? Nel caso solo passando per i seggi, a me non piacciono questi giochi di spostare le pedine ecc ecc..." e mo bisogna essere pure contenti di ritrovarsi l'ennesimo voltafaccia chiacchierone?! Piccoli Silvio crescono...
> 
> Tra parentesi:
> 
> ...



Ma infatti siamo oltre il paradosso, ormai ne han combinate di tutti i tipi ed hanno ancora il 30% dell'elettorato...


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Aldilà di tutti i discorsi su Renzi, il governo Letta in un anno non ha fatto nulla e ci può stare un cambio.


----------



## smallball (14 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lui ha parlato di arrivare al 2018, vuole farsi tutta la legislatura in pratica, anche se mi sembra improbabile ce la faccia sul serio.



facciamoli arrivare a meta' legislatura....ai soldi ci tengono...


----------



## andre (14 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Aldilà di tutti i discorsi su Renzi, il governo Letta in un anno non ha fatto nulla e ci può stare un cambio.


Su questo concordo, il problema è che il parlamento è...LO STESSO. Se non hai i voti puoi metterci anche mazinga al governo ma non farà nulla.


----------



## runner (14 Febbraio 2014)

ragazzi ma lo sapete perchè non si va a votare con le Europee?

perchè renzi dovrà riabilitare la "vecchia" politica agli occhi di quegli elettori che li hanno abbandonati, preparatevi allo show pre elezioni e di sicuro sganceranno un po' di soldi per tenerci buoni e per illuderci che sono loro la soluzione!!

penso che sia abbastanza chiaro che la differenza non sia più destra sinistra, ma euro e non euro


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Grandissimi Renzie  il rottamatore al governo con quelli che doveva rottamare   e gli italiani fessi che ancora ci credono ahahhahaha ... rido per non piangere..

renzie ha perculato tutti


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Su questo concordo, il problema è che il parlamento è...LO STESSO. Se non hai i voti puoi metterci anche mazinga al governo ma non farà nulla.



Ok, allora proponi tu una soluzione. Perché andare a votare restituirebbe un parlamento ancora più frammentato, visto che si voterebbe col proporzionale puro dopo la cancellazione del porcellum...


----------



## andre (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ok, allora proponi tu una soluzione. Perché andare a votare restituirebbe un parlamento ancora più frammentato, visto che si voterebbe col proporzionale puro dopo la cancellazione del porcellum...



Facevano una legge elettorale normale, senza magari la necessità di riformare il titolo V della Costituzione e si andava a votare con quella. E' 10 anni che dicono che la legge elettorale si fa in due settimane, Letta e tutti (e dico TUTTI) i parlamentari di PDL e PD han sempre detto che si sarebbe fatta in pochissimo tempo. Bene, 10 mesi di governo letteralmente buttati.


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

Allora, d'accordo che per molti di noi qua dentro Renzi è un pessimo politico.

Domanda: come farebbe a governare senza la maggioranza? NCD di certo non si allea con lui, SEL nemmeno. Al primo voto di fiducia lo abbattono.


----------



## andre (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Allora, d'accordo che per molti di noi qua dentro Renzi è un pessimo politico.
> 
> Domanda: come farebbe a governare senza la maggioranza? NCD di certo non si allea con lui, SEL nemmeno. Al primo voto di fiducia lo abbattono.



Vedrai che non lo sfiduciano, tirano a campare senza fare nulla per prendersi la pensione e poi chi s'è visto s'è visto.


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Facevano una legge elettorale normale, senza magari la necessità di riformare il titolo V della Costituzione e si andava a votare con quella. E' 10 anni che dicono che la legge elettorale si fa in due settimane, Letta e tutti (e dico TUTTI) i parlamentari di PDL e PD han sempre detto che si sarebbe fatta in pochissimo tempo. Bene, 10 mesi di governo letteralmente buttati.


Renzi dopo 1 mese dall'elezione a segretario del PD ha proposto una legge elettorale che avrebbe garantito perlomeno stabilità, ma ovviamente non andava bene ai professionisti del no a tutto... E comunque quella legge elettorale sta facendo il suo percorso parlamentare e non so cosa avrebbero dovuto fare di più... Aspettare la fine delle votazioni online sul blog?


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Vedrai che non lo sfiduciano, tirano a campare senza fare nulla per prendersi la pensione e poi chi s'è visto s'è visto.



Non è possibile, Alfano ha già ufficiosamente proclamato che loro il governo Renzi non lo sostengono. Ci deve essere sotto qualcosa ma non riesco a capire cosa


----------



## andre (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Renzi dopo 1 mese dall'elezione a segretario del PD ha proposto una legge elettorale che avrebbe garantito perlomeno stabilità, ma ovviamente non andava bene ai professionisti del no a tutto... E comunque quella legge elettorale sta facendo il suo percorso parlamentare e non so cosa avrebbero dovuto fare di più... Aspettare la fine delle votazioni online sul blog?


Come al solito si tira fuori il m5s, che in questa discussione non c'azzecca nulla, ok.
Anche il m5s ha proposto una legge elettorale, quindi?


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Come al solito si tira fuori il m5s, che in questa discussione non c'azzecca nulla, ok.
> Anche il m5s ha proposto una legge elettorale, quindi?


Quindi cosa? A una parte del parlamento non va bene niente. L'altra gode perché può tenere il governo per le palle. La terza qualsiasi cosa faccia è *****, a prescindere, senza approfondire. No alle larghe intese e poi si propone una legge proporzionale, che de facto obbliga alle larghe intese. Boh ditemi voi cosa si dovrebbe fare, perché sarebbe anche ora di iniziare a proporre qualcosa piuttosto che dire sempre no e rimanere in campagna elettorale permanente.


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Allora, d'accordo che per molti di noi qua dentro Renzi è un pessimo politico.
> 
> Domanda: come farebbe a governare senza la maggioranza? NCD di certo non si allea con lui, SEL nemmeno. Al primo voto di fiducia lo abbattono.



Scommettiamo che la maggioranza arriva dal nano?


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grandissimi Renzie  il rottamatore al governo con quelli che doveva rottamare   e gli italiani fessi che ancora ci credono ahahhahaha ... rido per non piangere..
> 
> renzie ha perculato tutti



Mamma mia veramente. Il re del trolling sto Renzie.
Aggiungo che il "non possiamo andare a votare perché manca la legge elettorale" è secondo me abbastanza ridicolo. Renzi aveva già trovato un accordo con FI e quindi aveva già i numeri per cambiarla. Potevano benissimo approvarla per poi sciogliere le camere (Napolitano avrebbe potuto fare ben poco).


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mamma mia veramente. Il re del trolling sto Renzie.
> Aggiungo che il "non possiamo andare a votare perché manca la legge elettorale" è secondo me abbastanza ridicolo. Renzi aveva già trovato un accordo con FI e quindi aveva già i numeri per cambiarla. Potevano benissimo approvarla per poi sciogliere le camere (Napolitano avrebbe potuto fare ben poco).


La fate tutti facile. La legge elettorale proposta da Renzi necessita dell'abolizione del Senato, o almeno la sua modifica a camera composta da rappresentanti locali non eletti e si tratta evidentemente di una modifica costituzionale, che ha un percorso molto più lungo. Non è possibile modificare la costituzione in poche settimane...


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che la maggioranza arriva dal nano?



Non so se Pd + FI fanno la maggioranza. Con quelli di Alfano credo proprio di sì.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> La fate tutti facile. La legge elettorale proposta da Renzi necessita dell'abolizione del Senato, o almeno la sua modifica a camera composta da rappresentanti locali non eletti e si tratta evidentemente di una modifica costituzionale, che ha un percorso molto più lungo. Non è possibile modificare la costituzione in poche settimane...



.


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che la maggioranza arriva dal nano?



Sicuramente FI appoggerà, ma con NCD assente si raggiunge la maggioranza? Mi servirebbe una tabella per fare due conti


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> La fate tutti facile. La legge elettorale proposta da Renzi necessita dell'abolizione del Senato, o almeno la sua modifica a camera composta da rappresentanti locali non eletti e si tratta evidentemente di una modifica costituzionale, che ha un percorso molto più lungo. Non è possibile modificare la costituzione in poche settimane...



Verissimo. Ma questo non spiega in maniera convincente il perché Renzi abbia così fretta di diventare premier. Se avesse voluto dare una svolta per velocizzare le modifiche costituzionali e fare un governo di scopo avrebbe potuto dirlo e invece ieri parlava di arrivare al 2018. Spiace anche a me dirlo, ma Renzi ha sbagliato TUTTO. Pensare di arrivare al 2018 e fare un governo efficace con una maggioranza che di fatto non esiste e un Parlamento ostile è impossibile imho.


----------



## Emanuele (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> La fate tutti facile. La legge elettorale proposta da Renzi necessita dell'abolizione del Senato, o almeno la sua modifica a camera composta da rappresentanti locali non eletti e si tratta evidentemente di una modifica costituzionale, che ha un percorso molto più lungo. Non è possibile modificare la costituzione in poche settimane...





Poteva fare una legge elettorale basata sul doppio turno, vincere le elezioni e avere una maggioranza stabile per fare le *****...ehm le riforme che voleva. Evidentemente deve aver pensato che facendo così forse avrebbe rischiato di bruciarsi senza arrivare a ciò che ha sempre ambito: lo scranno di presidnete del consiglio. Ergo ieri si è dimostrato per quello che è: un pagliaccio arrivista.


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sicuramente FI appoggerà, ma con NCD assente si raggiunge la maggioranza? Mi servirebbe una tabella per fare due conti



Si raggiunge, si raggiunge; PD+FI bastano e avanzano. 
Alfano comunque è palese che voglia andare all'opposizione per tirare su un pò di consensi (con l'Italicum non entrerebbe in Parlamento).


----------



## andre (14 Febbraio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Poteva fare una legge elettorale basata sul doppio turno, vincere le elezioni e avere una maggioranza stabile per fare le *****...ehm le riforme che voleva. Evidentemente deve aver pensato che facendo così forse avrebbe rischiato di bruciarsi senza arrivare a ciò che ha sempre ambito: lo scranno di presidnete del consiglio. Ergo ieri si è dimostrato per quello che è: un pagliaccio arrivista.



Perfetto!


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Febbraio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Poteva fare una legge elettorale basata sul doppio turno, vincere le elezioni e avere una maggioranza stabile per fare le *****...ehm le riforme che voleva. Evidentemente deve aver pensato che facendo così forse avrebbe rischiato di bruciarsi senza arrivare a ciò che ha sempre ambito: lo scranno di presidnete del consiglio. Ergo ieri si è dimostrato per quello che è: un pagliaccio arrivista.


Basta leggere la prima riga per annichilirti: Poteva fare con chi? Il M5S che sta facendo sondaggi su un blog per scegliere la proposta da presentare? Con FI che non avrebbe votato niente se non l'Italicum?


----------



## runner (14 Febbraio 2014)

dai su ragazzi ammettetelo....non vogliono andare a votare quindi renzi non cadrà mai (sempre che non cambi la loro volontà)

io lo dissi subito che solo il 2018 sarebbe stata la garanzia per avere legge elettorale e nuove elezioni, se potessero rimanderebbero pure le europee!!


----------



## andre (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Basta leggere la prima riga per annichilirti: Poteva fare con chi? Il M5S che sta facendo sondaggi su un blog per scegliere la proposta da presentare? Con FI che non avrebbe votato niente se non l'Italicum?



Il m5s ha proposto la propria legge elettorale 2 mesi fa circa e ad inizio legislatura aveva votato a favore del ritorno al Mattarellum (proposto dal PD e non votato però dallo stesso PD). Si poteva benissimo evitare questa situazione e non rimanere intrappolati nel proporzionale puro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2014)

L'arrivista ce l'ha fatta... mamma mia quanto lo odio sto Renzi. Del paese non gliene frega una mazza a sto qui.


----------



## Emanuele (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Basta leggere la prima riga per annichilirti: Poteva fare con chi? Il M5S che sta facendo sondaggi su un blog per scegliere la proposta da presentare? Con FI che non avrebbe votato niente se non l'Italicum?



Con la maggioranza che sosteneva il governo: Pd e Ncd; magari cercando anche di coinvolgere Sel e i fuoriusciti grillini. Una legge elettorale andava/va fatta, quindi avrebbe avuto gioco libero per mettere alle strette le altre forze parlamentari. Se non l'ha fatto è perchè -evidentemente- non voleva, perciò queste scuse non reggono minimamente.


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> dai su ragazzi ammettetelo....non vogliono andare a votare quindi renzi non cadrà mai (sempre che non cambi la loro volontà)
> 
> io lo dissi subito che solo il 2018 sarebbe stata la garanzia per avere legge elettorale e nuove elezioni, se potessero rimanderebbero pure le europee!!



Si tornerà a votare quando (se) i partitini saranno riusciti a riprendere un po' di voti.


----------



## Doctore (14 Febbraio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Con la maggioranza che sosteneva il governo: Pd e Ncd; magari cercando anche di coinvolgere Sel e i fuoriusciti grillini. Una legge elettorale andava/va fatta, quindi avrebbe avuto gioco libero per mettere alle strette le altre forze parlamentari. Se non l'ha fatto è perchè -evidentemente- non voleva, perciò queste scuse non reggono minimamente.


ma le legge elettorale credo non si possa fare per decreto...per approvarla in parlamento servono piu voti che in questo momento non ha.


----------



## Solo (14 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e questo qualcuno chi dovrebbe essere?


Uno che la smette di seguire le direttive europee e punta a fare le cose giuste.


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Febbraio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Con la maggioranza che sosteneva il governo: Pd e Ncd; magari cercando anche di coinvolgere Sel e i fuoriusciti grillini. Una legge elettorale andava/va fatta, quindi avrebbe avuto gioco libero per mettere alle strette le altre forze parlamentari. Se non l'ha fatto è perchè -evidentemente- non voleva, perciò queste scuse non reggono minimamente.


Che non sono sufficienti per una modifica costituzionale.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Febbraio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Uno che la smette di seguire le direttive europee e punta a fare le cose giuste.



e fallo il nome del berlusca, su. non comprendo il motivo di tanta reticenza.


----------



## Doctore (14 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e fallo il nome del berlusca, su. non comprendo il motivo di tanta reticenza.


tu che nome proponi?


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2014)

Cantiamo all together "menomale che Renzi c'è".
Il nuovo che avanza (cit.)


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Cantiamo all together "menomale che Renzi c'è".
> Il nuovo che avanza (cit.)



Il rottamatore  ... il PD è capace di cose INCREDIBLI   .. si è fatto fregare da dentro .. hahahaha


----------



## mandraghe (14 Febbraio 2014)

Berlusconi si è già garantito la vittoria per i prossimi 3 anni:

Cioè Renzie vuole governare contro tutti i grandi maggiorenti del suo partito, con Alfano (!), con Monti (!!), con Casini (!!!), con Tabacci (!!!!), ci mancano solo le buon'anime di Cossiga e Andreotti e siamo a posto...piuttosto che questi rifiuti quasi quasi sarebbe meglio un governo PD-FI o PD-M5S


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il rottamatore  ... il PD è capace di cose INCREDIBLI   .. si è fatto fregare da dentro .. hahahaha



Volevo provare a dargli fiducia, ma l'ha tradita in neanche una settimana.
Un fenomeno. Berlusconi prenderà come minimo il 40% alle prossime elezioni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> tu che nome proponi?



io propenderei per il risuscitamento di berlinguer. 
no, sul serio, non ne ho proprio idea. renzi era l'ultima carta, ma come prefiguravano alcuni s'è rivelato un pantagruelico bluff.
però, ecco, almeno non mi illudo perorando subdolamente la rinomina di berlusconi... 'sto qua in dieci anni di governo non ha combinato una ciola.
intendiamoci, direi lo stesso di chi vorrebbe nuovamente prodi o d'alema.


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Eppure mi sembra troppo assurdo. Andare al governo adesso non avrebbe senso manco per interessi personali.


----------



## Solo (14 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e fallo il nome del berlusca, su. non comprendo il motivo di tanta reticenza.


Assolutamente no. Berlusconi farà pure la campagna elettorale contro l'euro e l'europa ma dopo tornerà nei ranghi. Non c'è nessuno al momento.


----------



## Emanuele (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Che non sono sufficienti per una modifica costituzionale.



Per modificare solo la legge elettorale non servono modifiche costituzionali.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Febbraio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Berlusconi farà pure la campagna elettorale contro l'euro e l'europa ma dopo tornerà nei ranghi. Non c'è nessuno al momento.



sono giorni che stai a descriverlo come il meglio del peggio e che sia stato vittima di un golpe, abbi pazienza.
non capirò mai perché una larghissima fetta di voi non abbia il coraggio di ammettere che lo vota. come se non fosse evidente, tra l'altro.


----------



## Solo (14 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sono giorni che stai a descriverlo come il peggiore dei mali e che sia stato vittima di un golpe, abbi pazienza.
> non capirò mai perché una larghissima fetta di voi non abbia il coraggio di ammettere che lo vota.


Ah, ok. Quindi se uno spara sull'europa è berlusconiano, va bene.

Dovrò cominciare a fotografare le schede, come i grillini...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Febbraio 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Quindi se uno spara sull'europa è berlusconiano, va bene.



ultimamente le due cose coincidono.


----------



## Hell Krusty (14 Febbraio 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Per modificare solo la legge elettorale non servono modifiche costituzionali.


Lo so, ma come dicevo nessuno sarebbe stato disposto a votare un doppio turno secco. La legge elettorale maggiormente condivisa è l'Italicum ma necessita dell'abolizione del senato, che è una riforma costituzionale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Eppure mi sembra troppo assurdo. Andare al governo adesso non avrebbe senso manco per interessi personali.



Probabilmente ci sono particolari che non sappiamo. Anche per me non ha senso, evidentemente le proiezioni di voto sono peggiori del previsto, altrimenti veramente è inspiegabile.


----------



## Doctore (14 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sono giorni che stai a descriverlo come il meglio del peggio e che sia stato vittima di un golpe, abbi pazienza.
> non capirò mai perché una larghissima fetta di voi non abbia il coraggio di ammettere che lo vota. come se non fosse evidente, tra l'altro.


che berlusconi sia un pessimo politico-verità
che berlusconi sia un criminale-verità
che berlusconi sia stato vittima di un golpe europeo-Mi sembra evidente...Ricordiamo che Il financial times è un giornale ostile a berlusconi.
Basta togliersi i paraocchi un attimo.


----------



## Pamparulez (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fossi in Renzi avrei optato per le urne.. avrebbe vinto facilmente e potuto fare un vero governo. L'Italia purtroppo è il paese del non fare... mai una vera svolta.. sempre e solo pastrocchi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> che berlusconi sia un pessimo politico-verità
> che berlusconi sia un criminale-verità
> che berlusconi sia stato vittima di un golpe europeo-Mi sembra evidente...Ricordiamo che Il financial times è un giornale ostile a berlusconi.
> Basta togliersi i paraocchi un attimo.



Berlusconi: «Non ho più la maggioranza. Mi dimetto dopo la legge di stabilità».

308 voti a fare del rendiconto quando gliene servivano 8 in più per essere maggioranza.
vabbè che la vostra propensione al revisionismo è cosa nota, quindi non mi stupisco.
poi probabilmente tu sarai anche uno di quelli che bolla come sciocca dietrologia lo scandalo della compravendita dei senatori.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Febbraio 2014)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> renzi avrebbe vinto facilmente



ma per piacere.


----------



## vota DC (14 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: «Non ho più la maggioranza. Mi dimetto dopo la legge di stabilità».
> 
> 308 voti a fare del rendiconto quando gliene servivano 8 in più per essere maggioranza.



Attenzione che quelli che sono usciti dal governo erano pronti a dare appoggio esterno in modo che il governo durasse abbastanza da arrivare a fine legislatura. Infatti hanno appoggiato il governo successivo che finiva gli stessi provvedimenti rubricati da Tremonti altrimenti non c'era il vitalizio.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Febbraio 2014)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Fossi in Renzi avrei optato per le urne.. avrebbe vinto facilmente e potuto fare un vero governo. L'Italia purtroppo è il paese del non fare... mai una vera svolta.. sempre e solo pastrocchi.



I sondaggi dicono esattamente il contrario e con questa mossa il PD è condannato a perdere ancora per molto, Grillo e Berlusconi gongolano...


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Febbraio 2014)

renzi va al governo proprio per timore di essere travolto alle urne, l'italia vuole Silvio Berlusconi, se ne facciano una ragione i comunisti piddini e le neo BR a 5 stelle.


----------



## Principe (14 Febbraio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> renzi va al governo proprio per timore di essere travolto alle urne, l'italia vuole Silvio Berlusconi, se ne facciano una ragione i comunisti piddini e le neo BR a 5 stelle.



Bravo fratello


----------



## smallball (14 Febbraio 2014)

mi piacerebbe sapere l'opinione di [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] su questo passaggio importante della nostra storia


----------



## Emanuele (14 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma come dicevo nessuno sarebbe stato disposto a votare un doppio turno secco. La legge elettorale maggiormente condivisa è l'Italicum ma necessita dell'abolizione del senato, che è una riforma costituzionale.



Bah queste sono opinioni personali; intanto renzie non ci ha nemmeno provato a proporre il doppio turno secco, forse perchè non gli conviene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Febbraio 2014)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> renzi va al governo proprio per timore di essere travolto alle urne, l'italia vuole Silvio Berlusconi, se ne facciano una ragione i comunisti piddini e le neo BR a 5 stelle.



Scusate ma siete così ingenui?
L'europa ha mandato via a calci il Silvio e voi pensate che gli permetterebbe di tornare?
La democrazia in Italia è morta da tempo, l'attuale manfrina dei governi di coalizzione e per non ammettere che ci governa l'europa
o credete che Alfano era tanto ****** da suicidarsi politicamente per governare 3 mesi?
finita la pagliacciata tornerà nei ranghi con i suoi compari


----------



## Doctore (14 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> poi probabilmente tu sarai anche uno di quelli che bolla come sciocca dietrologia lo scandalo della compravendita dei senatori.


Ho detto che è un criminale...
un grillino mi sembra piu ragionevole...
Anche nei governi di centrosinistra ci sono stati dei cambi di schieramento solo che li non parti' nessuna inchiesta.


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Il fatto che B. vada alle consultazioni mi convince sempre di più che farà parte del governo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ho detto che è un criminale...
> un grillino mi sembra piu ragionevole...
> Anche nei governi di centrosinistra ci sono stati dei cambi di schieramento solo che li non parti' nessuna inchiesta



guarda, sono convinto che se ti citassi tutti gli scandali che l'hanno coinvolto riusciresti a addurre una giustificazione per ognuno di essi. nessuno escluso.
c'è poco da ragionare con un fazioso travestito da super partes.
eh sì, anche i governi di centrosinistra bla bla bla... che mi frega se l'hanno fatto anche loro? a parte che dovresti dimostrarlo, a me 'sta filosofia craxiana del 'tutti ladri, nessun ladro' fa ribrezzo.
se commetti un reato paghi, poco m'interessa che tu sia berlusconi, monti, prodi o d'alema.
noi di sinistra, in linea di massima, siamo fin troppo lapidari coi nostri politici; riprova ne è che la figura del caro bettino è abominata da quasi tutti coloro che condividono la mia ideologia.


----------



## Doctore (14 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> guarda, sono convinto che se ti citassi tutti gli scandali che l'hanno coinvolto riusciresti a addurre una giustificazione per ognuno di essi. nessuno escluso.
> c'è poco da ragionare con un fazioso travestito da super partes.
> eh sì, anche i governi di centrosinistra bla bla bla... che mi frega se l'hanno fatto anche loro? a parte che dovresti dimostrarlo, a me 'sta filosofia craxiana del 'tutti ladri, nessun ladro' fa ribrezzo.
> se commetti un reato paghi, poco m'interessa che tu sia berlusconi, monti, prodi o d'alema.
> noi di sinistra, in linea di massima, siamo fin troppo lapidari coi nostri politici; riprova ne è che la figura del caro bettino è abominata da quasi tutti coloro che condividono la mia ideologia.


il fazioso sei tu...
Secondo me hai votato berlusconi e ci sei rimasto male.
Gli scandali che ci sono nel centordestra sono equiparabili a quelli del centrosinistra...ma tu continua a fare il tifo e magari un giorno rivoterai berlusconi per disperazione.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il fazioso sei tu...
> Secondo me hai votato berlusconi e ci sei rimasto male.
> Gli scandali che ci sono nel centordestra sono equiparabili a quelli del centrosinistra...ma tu continua a fare il tifo e magari un giorno rivoterai berlusconi per disperazione.



sull'accusa di essere un ex berluscones glisso. per risponderti a tono abbisognerei di un lido un attimino più libertario.
e infatti quando ci sono, gli scandali sul 'nostro' versante, li condanno senza remore. credo che il giudizio su craxi sia più che significativo in tal senso.
io fare il tifo? curioso che ad accusarmi di questo sia una persona convinta che i paraocchi siano appannaggio della sola sinistra. a proposito di dare etichette, fra l'altro.


----------



## Doctore (14 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sull'accusa di essere un ex berluscones glisso. per risponderti a tono abbisognerei di un lido un attimino più libertario.
> e infatti quando ci sono, gli scandali sul 'nostro' versante, li condanno senza remore. credo che il giudizio su craxi sia più che significativo in tal senso.
> io fare il tifo? curioso che ad accusarmi di questo sia una persona convinta che i paraocchi siano appannaggio della sola sinistra. a proposito di dare etichette, fra l'altro.


sei un troll non parli seriamente


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sei un troll non parli seriamente



potevi anche limitarti a un touché.


----------



## Albijol (15 Febbraio 2014)

Se all'economia come ministro mi mette Tito Boeri, voto Renzi finché campo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sull'accusa di essere un ex berluscones glisso. per risponderti a tono abbisognerei di un lido un attimino più libertario.
> e infatti quando ci sono, gli scandali sul 'nostro' versante, li condanno senza remore. credo che il giudizio su craxi sia più che significativo in tal senso.
> io fare il tifo? curioso che ad accusarmi di questo sia una persona convinta che i paraocchi siano appannaggio della sola sinistra. a proposito di dare etichette, fra l'altro.



Quando si parla di scandali e politica inevitabilmente esce sempre fuori il nome di Craxi, fra un po' scopriremo che Craxi era pure dietro all'11 settembre. Craxi principe dei ladri e Berlinguer santo subito, peccato che fosse a capo di un partito con un apparato elefantiaco costruito anche grazie ai rubli di Mosca sporchi di sangue, per non parlare delle idee politiche ridicole ed antistoriche (l'eurocomunismo, che risate).


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Febbraio 2014)

craxi era un lestofante o no? utilizzate il medesimo ragionamento degli juventini su calciopoli, ve ne accorgete?
fra l'altro non capirò mai perché voi di destra (quella berlusconiana, beninteso. c'è anche una destra dignitosa) lo difendiate.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> craxi era un lestofante o no? utilizzate il medesimo ragionamento degli juventini su calciopoli, ve ne accorgete?
> fra l'altro non capirò mai perché voi di destra (quella berlusconiana, beninteso. c'è anche una destra dignitosa) lo difendiate.



Socialista, prego. Di sinistra. Più a sinistra di quel carro carnevalesco cattocomunista che è il PD sicuramente. Dire Craxi lestofante è semplicistico perché significa sminuire tutta una serie di dinamiche complesse tipiche della Prima Repubblica, che involgevano l'intero arco costituzionale e che erano pesantemente influenzate dal quadro politico internazionale e dalla guerra fredda. La storia e la politica sono fenomeni complessi che non si può pretendere di interpretare riducendosi alle sentenze e ai bollettini delle procure come fanno i travagliofags. E quel discorso che pronunziò in Parlamento era ben più di una chiamata di correo come la si vuol far passare. Non mi dilungo per evitare inutili digressioni dal tema del topic. Dico solo che non intendo riabilitare Craxi. Non era un martire, né un esule e ha avuto delle responsabilità enormi (per me l'abolizione della scala mobile è stata peggio delle tangenti), benché per me possedesse un carisma ed uno spessore politico che uno qualsiasi dei politicanti odierni si sogna. Trovo solo che il giudizio storico su di lui sia spesso superficiale e influenzato dalla metodologia travaglista di analisi dei fatti. Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate , mi spiegate con che diritto Re Giorgio ha fatto la consultazione con il Nano ??


----------



## Doctore (16 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate , mi spiegate con che diritto Re Giorgio ha fatto la consultazione con il Nano ??


pregiudicato,corrotto...è il capo dell opposizione disponibile a un eventuale dialogo.
Napolitano con chi deve parlare?
Se fosse per me si dovrebbe dimettere...ma visto che non si dimette si permette di parlare con chi vuole.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> **********,pregiudicato,corrotto...è il capo dell opposizione disponibile a un eventuale dialogo.
> Napolitano con chi deve parlare?
> Se fosse per me si dovrebbe dimettere...ma visto che non si dimette si permette di parlare con chi vuole.



certo che è difficile trovare un non pregiudicato tra le file di forza italia e giustamente si decide di parlare col capo dei ladroni


----------



## Hammer (16 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate , mi spiegate con che diritto Re Giorgio ha fatto la consultazione con il Nano ??



Ha preso 7 milioni di voti, quindi volente o nolente rappresenta una buona parte dell'elettorato italiano, essendo capo della (ex) coalizione.


----------



## Doctore (16 Febbraio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> certo che è difficile trovare un non pregiudicato tra le file di forza italia e giustamente si decide di parlare col capo dei ladroni


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Febbraio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Socialista, prego. Di sinistra. Più a sinistra di quel carro carnevalesco cattocomunista che è il PD sicuramente. Dire Craxi lestofante è semplicistico perché significa sminuire tutta una serie di dinamiche complesse tipiche della Prima Repubblica, che involgevano l'intero arco costituzionale e che erano pesantemente influenzate dal quadro politico internazionale e dalla guerra fredda. La storia e la politica sono fenomeni complessi che non si può pretendere di interpretare riducendosi alle sentenze e ai bollettini delle procure come fanno i travagliofags. E quel discorso che pronunziò in Parlamento era ben più di una chiamata di correo come la si vuol far passare. Non mi dilungo per evitare inutili digressioni dal tema del topic. Dico solo che non intendo riabilitare Craxi. Non era un martire, né un esule e ha avuto delle responsabilità enormi (per me l'abolizione della scala mobile è stata peggio delle tangenti), benché per me possedesse un carisma ed uno spessore politico che uno qualsiasi dei politicanti odierni si sogna. Trovo solo che il giudizio storico su di lui sia spesso superficiale e influenzato dalla metodologia travaglista di analisi dei fatti. Passo e chiudo.



insomma, credi in un'ideologia che è riuscita a fallire sia a destra che a sinistra. magari potrebbe trovare la volta buona al centro, non si sa mai.
ah, capisco, capisco... perciò tenuto conto dei famosi meccanismi complessi per quale soluzione avrebbero dovuto optare? uno scappellotto e dieci ave maria per poi ritornare tranquillamente allo status quo? perché in sintesi è questo che sostenete voi, no?
poi dicono che la mentalità criminale è prerogativa dei napoletani.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> insomma, credi in un'ideologia che è riuscita a fallire sia a destra che a sinistra. magari potrebbe trovare la volta buona al centro, non si sa mai.
> ah, capisco, capisco... perciò tenuto conto dei famosi meccanismi complessi quale decisione avrebbero dovuto apportare? uno scappellotto e dieci ave maria per poi tornare tranquillamente allo status quo? perché in sintesi è questo che sostenete voi, no?
> poi dicono che la mentalità criminale è prerogativa dei napoletani.



Ma te mangi serpenti a colazione, che stai sempre con sto tono caustico ed arrogante da so-tutto-io di sta ceppa? Un confronto pacato e civile ogni tanto non fa male, a prescindere dalla distanza ideologica.
Comunque in sintesi non ho mai sostenuto niente di tutto ciò, stai facendo tutto tu, come da tuo vezzo abituale. Dico solo che il giudizio storico e politico (e non parlo di opzioni di valore o disvalore, ma di un'analisi quanto più obiettiva dei fatti) non può limitarsi allo spiattellamento delle sentenze. E benché non assolva o giustifichi quel sistema criminale, non sono così' ingenuo da pensare che la Magistratura italiana da un giorno all'altro (e guardacaso in concomitanza con determinati mutamenti del contesto politico internazionale) si sia ritrovata con un potere talmente inaudito da azzerare un'intera classe politica. 
Quanto alla fallimentare ideologia socialista voglio ricordarti che se ti ritrovi una delle legislazioni giuslavoristiche più evolute in occidente è grazie al PSI.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Febbraio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ma te mangi serpenti a colazione, che stai sempre con sto tono caustico ed arrogante da so-tutto-io di sta ceppa? Un confronto pacato e civile ogni tanto non fa male, a prescindere dalla distanza ideologica.
> Comunque in sintesi non ho mai sostenuto niente di tutto ciò, stai facendo tutto tu, come da tuo vezzo abituale. Dico solo che il giudizio storico e politico (e non parlo di opzioni di valore o disvalore, ma di un'analisi quanto più obiettiva dei fatti) non può limitarsi allo spiattellamento delle sentenze. E benché non assolva o giustifichi quel sistema criminale, non sono così' ingenuo da pensare che la Magistratura italiana da un giorno all'altro (e guardacaso in concomitanza con determinati mutamenti del contesto politico internazionale) si sia ritrovata con un potere talmente inaudito da azzerare un'intera classe politica.
> Quanto alla fallimentare ideologia socialista voglio ricordarti che se ti ritrovi una delle legislazioni giuslavoristiche più evolute in occidente è grazie al PSI.



se è per questo tu mi hai dato del superficiale e travaglio fag (bel vocabolo questo, fra l'altro; fa molto sinistrorso). se vuoi personalizzare il confronto hai la strada spianata, ma quantomeno abbi la compiacenza di non lamentarti se ti viene usata la stessa condotta, essù.
guarda, puoi svicolare quanto ti pare, tanto replicherò sempre col medesimo quesito: come avrebbe dovuto comportarsi la magistratura? che risoluzione avrebbe dovuto attuare?
sì, e anche un debito pubblico raddoppiato. a riprova di quanto il socialismo sia sistematicamente fallimentare (e anche esiziale, considerato che in tutte le sue sfumature ha cagionato qualcosa come 200 milioni di morti).


----------



## Hell Krusty (16 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate , mi spiegate con che diritto Re Giorgio ha fatto la consultazione con il Nano ??


Semplicemente ha usato lo stesso metro di giudizio già usato qui:





quando ha fatto le consultazioni con un condannato per omicidio colposo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> quando ha fatto le consultazioni con un condannato per omicidio colposo.



che tristezza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ha usato lo stesso metro di giudizio già usato qui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sta cosa non la capirò mai, certe frasi evidenziano proprio voglia di trollare e anche malafede e basta. Più di una volta qualcuno è entrato nel merito della questione, ma vedo che non è servito a nulla. Si fa finta di non capire e si continua con questa accusa ridicola ripetuta fino allo stremo... Siccome non credo che la gente qui sia stupida, lo riscrivo, vedo solo voglia di provocare e basta. 
Qualche volta ci sta pure lanciare provocazioni, è normale, ma dipende dal tema e questo francamente è talmente abusato e insulso che non riesco proprio a comprendere i motivi del suo uso.

Si vuole mettere sullo stesso piano una condanna ricevuta per un incidente stradale, perché è questo il fatto, con condanne ricevute per malaffari vari nell'esercizio di funzioni pubbliche, frodi e quanto altro. Se si è *un minimo, ma proprio un minimo oggettivi*, la differenza è talmente palese tra le questioni, che non si dovrebbe neanche discutere, ma si continua a oltranza...

Quello che è successo a Grillo potrebbe capitare a tutti, pure a te, una distrazione, una sfiga e tac, ci scappa l'incidente stradale col morto. Una cosa è questo, una cosa sono le illegalità conclamate nello svolgere funzioni pubbliche, senza parlare di mafia e altro, che comportano malafede, dolo e tanto altro, tutte cose che di certo non capitano per caso e non proprio a tutti.


----------



## Doctore (16 Febbraio 2014)

ma ora grillo è indagato pure per quella questione della tav...il curriculum penale potrebbe riempirsi con il tempo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma ora grillo è indagato pure per quella questione della tav...il curriculum penale potrebbe riempirsi con il tempo




Verrà assolto, "Ron Hubbard" ci aiuterà.


----------



## Doctore (16 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Verrà assolto, "Ron Hubbard" ci aiuterà.


pure silvio disse cosi sui suoi numerosi processi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> pure silvio disse cosi sui suoi numerosi processi



Si, ma lui non aveva Ron Hubbard dalla sua parte


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se è per questo tu mi hai dato del superficiale e travaglio fag (bel vocabolo questo, fra l'altro; fa molto sinistrorso). se vuoi personalizzare il confronto hai la strada spianata, ma quantomeno abbi la compiacenza di non lamentarti se ti viene usata la stessa condotta, essù.
> guarda, puoi svicolare quanto ti pare, tanto replicherò sempre col medesimo quesito: come avrebbe dovuto comportarsi la magistratura? che risoluzione avrebbe dovuto attuare?
> sì, e anche un debito pubblico raddoppiato. a riprova di quanto il socialismo sia sistematicamente fallimentare (e anche esiziale, considerato che in tutte le sue sfumature ha cagionato qualcosa come 200 milioni di morti).



Debito Pubblico raddoppiato a partire dall'81 a causa del divorzio Tesoro - Banca d'Italia che ha fatto schizzare la spesa per interessi, la spesa corrente era nella media. Poi tutti si ricordano sempre del debito pubblico, ma nessuno si ricorda dell'Italia quinta potenza economica mondiale e inflazione ai minimi storici. E comunque il PSI non governava da solo, addossare al PSI il fardello di 120 punti e più di debito pubblico mi pare francamente un po' esagerato. I 200 milioni di morti non li ha causati il socialismo democratico.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Febbraio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta cosa non la capirò mai, certe frasi evidenziano proprio voglia di trollare e anche malafede e basta. Più di una volta qualcuno è entrato nel merito della questione, ma vedo che non è servito a nulla. Si fa finta di non capire e si continua con questa accusa ridicola ripetuta fino allo stremo... Siccome non credo che la gente qui sia stupida, lo riscrivo, vedo solo voglia di provocare e basta.
> Qualche volta ci sta pure lanciare provocazioni, è normale, ma dipende dal tema e questo francamente è talmente abusato e insulso che non riesco proprio a comprendere i motivi del suo uso.
> 
> Si vuole mettere sullo stesso piano una condanna ricevuta per un incidente stradale, perché è questo il fatto, con condanne ricevute per malaffari vari nell'esercizio di funzioni pubbliche, frodi e quanto altro. Se si è *un minimo, ma proprio un minimo oggettivi*, la differenza è talmente palese tra le questioni, che non si dovrebbe neanche discutere, ma si continua a oltranza...
> ...


altra differenza è che grillo è stato condannato anni fa e quindi suppongo abbia scontato la sua pena , mentre il buon vecchio silvio starebbe scontanto la pena ORA , solo che da noi anzichè stare almeno agli arresti domiciliari si va alla consulta . Il magic Italy


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Renzie comunque è appena arrivato al Quirinale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2014)

In mezzo a tutto questo marasma c'è chi sta con la gente e in piazza a Bari e Lecce per una semplice discussione con Di Battista c'erano x mila persone .... altro che pomodori a Berlusca e inciuci di governo la gente comune ha già scelto... 

#vinciamonoi...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2014)

Potrebbe essere il Premier più giovane dell'Unione Europea..


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Premier non eletto boh sta cosa sembra facile da capire , non è stato eletto


----------



## andre (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Premier non eletto boh sta cosa sembra facile da capire , non è stato eletto



Aridaje...il popolo vota i parlamentari, non il candidato premier


----------



## Jaqen (17 Febbraio 2014)

Speriamo bene! Magari riesce a fare il colpaccio


----------



## mandraghe (17 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Aridaje...il popolo vota i parlamentari, non il candidato premier



Secondo la costituzione formale, che poi è quella che conta, ormai in Italia, dall'introduzione del mattarellum, è il popolo che in termini seppur indiretti elegge il Primo ministro...dovrei citarti la teoria di Mortati ma non c'ho voglia, comunque su internet c'è tanto...quindi hai ragione tu quando citi la costituzione formale, ma ha anche ragione l'utente da te quotato e contestato.

E comunque i governi privi di leggitimazione popolare (D'Alema, Amato, Monti, Letta ecc.) son durati molto poco ed hanno governato da schifo.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se è per questo tu mi hai dato del superficiale e travaglio fag (bel vocabolo questo, fra l'altro; fa molto sinistrorso). se vuoi personalizzare il confronto hai la strada spianata, ma quantomeno abbi la compiacenza di non lamentarti se ti viene usata la stessa condotta, essù.
> guarda, puoi svicolare quanto ti pare, tanto replicherò sempre col medesimo quesito: come avrebbe dovuto comportarsi la magistratura? che risoluzione avrebbe dovuto attuare?
> sì, e anche un debito pubblico raddoppiato. *a riprova di quanto il socialismo sia sistematicamente fallimentare (e anche esiziale, considerato che in tutte le sue sfumature ha cagionato qualcosa come 200 milioni di morti)*.




 

Mi spieghi cosa c'entra il socialismo europeo con lo stalinismo?!??!


----------



## mandraghe (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra il socialismo europeo con lo stalinismo?!??!



Beh oltre allo stalinismo devi aggiungere i morti di Mao, dei Kmer Rossi, della Corea del Nord ecc. ecc. 

Comunque una cosa è la socialdemocrazia europea (alla quale la maggior della sinistra italiana è stata per decenni estranea) e altra cosa è il social-comunismo, su questo hai ragione.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh oltre allo stalinismo devi aggiungere i morti di Mao, dei Kmer Rossi, della Corea del Nord ecc. ecc.
> 
> *Comunque una cosa è la socialdemocrazia europea (alla quale la maggior della sinistra italiana è stata per decenni estranea) e altra cosa è il social-comunismo, su questo hai ragione*.



E ci mancherebbe pure....

.....la tragedia e l'anomalia dell'Italia,di questo guazzabuglio politico è che ci è mancata non solo una DESTRA vera,moderna,ma anche una vera SINISTRA socialdemocratica,una tipo SPD tanto per intenderci


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Febbraio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Debito Pubblico raddoppiato a partire dall'81 a causa del divorzio Tesoro - Banca d'Italia che ha fatto schizzare la spesa per interessi, la spesa corrente era nella media. Poi tutti si ricordano sempre del debito pubblico, ma nessuno si ricorda dell'Italia quinta potenza economica mondiale e inflazione ai minimi storici. E comunque il PSI non governava da solo, addossare al PSI il fardello di 120 punti e più di debito pubblico mi pare francamente un po' esagerato. I 200 milioni di morti non li ha causati il socialismo democratico.



e in quattro anni non è riuscito a trovare una soluzione.
in che modo questo lo giustificherebbe? specie per la considerazione che si dà di lui come statista al netto delle tangenti.
non governava da solo nemmeno durante la crescita economica e il calo dell'inflazione, mi pare.


----------



## O Animal (17 Febbraio 2014)

Attenzione... Premier al lavoro...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh oltre allo stalinismo devi aggiungere i morti di Mao, dei Kmer Rossi, della Corea del Nord ecc. ecc



perché, il fascismo e il nazismo (con relative vittime causate dai suddetti regimi e dalla seconda guerra mondiale voluta dai loro leader) da quale ideologia hanno avuto origine?


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> perché, *il fascismo e il nazismo* (con relative vittime causate dai suddetti regimi e dalla seconda guerra mondiale voluta dai loro leader) *da quale ideologia hanno avuto origine?*



OMG......ma che modo è di ragionare?!?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> OMG......ma che modo è di ragionare?!?



il mio.


----------



## runner (17 Febbraio 2014)

ragazzi ma on perdetevi dietro a ragionamenti complicati....

renzi sa che ha le spalle coperte dalla finta opposizione del berlusca e in questi mesi deve sistemare un sacco di poltrone e in più fare una legge elettorale


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e in quattro anni non è riuscito a trovare una soluzione.
> in che modo questo lo giustificherebbe? specie per la considerazione che si dà di lui come statista al netto delle tangenti.
> non governava da solo nemmeno durante la crescita economica e il calo dell'inflazione, mi pare.



Una volta sganciata la Banca di Italia dal tesoro si sapeva perfettamente cosa sarebbe accaduto, anche in considerazione dell'aggancio fisso al Marco. Un meccanismo di fronte al quale Craxi o chi per esso avrebbe potuto ben poco.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2014)

sto male ahhahaha .. il livello è il medesimo ahhaa


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



Genio chi l'ha creata


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2014)

Faccio notare che siamo al terzo governo senza elezioni


----------



## Hell Krusty (18 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che siamo al terzo governo senza elezioni



Faccio notare che con le elezioni non si votano i governi, ma il parlamento. E nella storia della Repubblica solo un governo è giunto alla scadenza naturale, Berlusconi 2001-2006. Rimpasti e cambi di governo sono normali. E poi perché il governo Letta non arriverebbe dalle elezioni? Bersani ha provato ad ottenere l'incarico ma non è riuscito ad avere una maggioranza, quindi il tentativo è stato affidato a Letta. E' il normale processo democratico. Se un governo ottiene la fiducia in parlamento ha diritto di governare, piantiamola con 'ste balle propagandistiche.


----------



## Denni90 (18 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che siamo al terzo governo senza elezioni



massì che se frega...tanto ormai funziona così...fra 1 mesetto vado a roma a chiedere anche io di diventare capo del governo e anche voi potete farlo..ormai funziona così...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che con le elezioni non si votano i governi, ma il parlamento. E nella storia della Repubblica solo un governo è giunto alla scadenza naturale, Berlusconi 2001-2006. Rimpasti e cambi di governo sono normali. E poi perché il governo Letta non arriverebbe dalle elezioni? Bersani ha provato ad ottenere l'incarico ma non è riuscito ad avere una maggioranza, quindi il tentativo è stato affidato a Letta. E' il normale processo democratico. Se un governo ottiene la fiducia in parlamento ha diritto di governare, piantiamola con 'ste balle propagandistiche.



Hahahah basta hell  ..


----------



## Doctore (18 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che con le elezioni non si votano i governi, ma il parlamento. E nella storia della Repubblica solo un governo è giunto alla scadenza naturale, Berlusconi 2001-2006. Rimpasti e cambi di governo sono normali. E poi perché il governo Letta non arriverebbe dalle elezioni? Bersani ha provato ad ottenere l'incarico ma non è riuscito ad avere una maggioranza, quindi il tentativo è stato affidato a Letta. E' il normale processo democratico. Se un governo ottiene la fiducia in parlamento ha diritto di governare, piantiamola con 'ste balle propagandistiche.


il fatto che si possa fare non significa che sia una cosa giusta...
Si deve cambiare questa costituzione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il fatto che si possa fare non significa che sia una cosa giusta...
> Si deve cambiare questa costituzione.



Si deve cambiare : 

la testa delle persone 
questa costituzione 
il nostro modo di concepire la politica


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma on perdetevi dietro a ragionamenti complicati....
> 
> renzi sa che ha le spalle coperte dalla finta opposizione del berlusca e in questi mesi deve sistemare un sacco di poltrone e in più fare una legge elettorale


esatto....poi da settembre 2015 ne parliamo....


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che con le elezioni non si votano i governi, ma il parlamento. E nella storia della Repubblica solo un governo è giunto alla scadenza naturale, Berlusconi 2001-2006. Rimpasti e cambi di governo sono normali. E poi perché il governo Letta non arriverebbe dalle elezioni? Bersani ha provato ad ottenere l'incarico ma non è riuscito ad avere una maggioranza, quindi il tentativo è stato affidato a Letta. E' il normale processo democratico. Se un governo ottiene la fiducia in parlamento ha diritto di governare, piantiamola con 'ste balle propagandistiche.



ahahaha...chiedo venia  La mia non è propaganda.. ero convinto ( evidentemente sbagliando di quello che dicevo )
Chiedo peLdono...


----------



## vota DC (18 Febbraio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Faccio notare che con le elezioni non si votano i governi, ma il parlamento. E nella storia della Repubblica solo un governo è giunto alla scadenza naturale, Berlusconi 2001-2006. Rimpasti e cambi di governo sono normali.



Anche la legislatura 2001-2006 ha avuto rimpasti e fazioni che uscivano ed entravano (basti pensare a Follini), però il cambio di presidente del consiglio è un'altra cosa. La prima legislatura ha avuto solo De Gasperi, la quarta quasi solo Moro, la nona (che però è durata un anno in meno del previsto) quasi solo Craxi con il traghettatore che a differenza di Monti si è fatto 11 giorni e basta. Il resto erano governi che morivano prematuramente, ma va anche detto che in questi periodi di caos le camere venivano sciolte, non c'è niente di male a votare Bersani vederlo al potere per un anno e tornare a votare l'anno successivo, il problema è quando un vecchiaccio decide che per i quattro anni restanti della legislatura il presidente del consiglio lo fa Casini e il povero Bersani non fa neanche il sottosegretario.
Al momento nella seconda repubblica l'unica legislatura che è morta prima del previsto è quella di Prodi II, guarda a caso tutte le legislature di centrodestra sono durate fino alla fine, compresa quella in cui il governo è morto prematuramente.

In ogni caso Napolitano ha giurato che avrebbe fatto il presidente d'emergenza per dimettersi dopo le riforme. Renzi dice di avere l'incarico fino al 2018 e il presidente neanche l'ha zittito, qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2014)

adesso si sono accorti di non avere i biglietti giusti da visita per entrare nei salotti buoni dell' europa e vogliono mettere Letta come ministro....hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## James Watson (21 Febbraio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere l'opinione di [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] su questo passaggio importante della nostra storia



ciao [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] ti scriverò al più presto, purtroppo in questi giorni non posso accedere al forum nè scrivere perché ho degli impegni di lavoro


----------



## Doctore (21 Febbraio 2014)

Gratteri alla giustizia mica male...come lo vedete?


----------

